# Carp fishing Forum



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know there is a new carp fishing forum up and running. Everything helps out with promoting the great sport. We will have a great list of top notch baits up really soon. Thank you BC

http://usca.hqforums.net


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice, I'll let my buddies know.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ðe§perado said:


> Nice, I'll let my buddies know.


lol  

That is just hilarious.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I just don't see the humor period.


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

how is that funny Tim. Did i miss something. 



TimJC said:


> lol
> 
> That is just hilarious.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

bcapien said:


> how is that funny Tim. Did i miss something.


His friends might not be your key demographic.


----------



## bcapien (Nov 18, 2004)

TimJC said:


> His friends might not be your key demographic.



I know but what can you do. Now face to face is another story. I dont play that crap so if he wants to be a not so nice guy then let him.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thare is no need to defend the FACT that bowfishing has no business on THIS forum, even if just taunting...
So no need to get pissy..
By the way who's the mod for this place?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL...Thats funny. I have several friends that fish for carp and letting them know about this is what they would enjoy. But as you can see the so called carpers are always on the attack toward me. As far as face to face goes, I have showed up to several carp fishing events and only on the computer they run their mouth and the ones who do run their mouth never show up. Timmy you need to get over it and don't start something.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Not sure what "so called Carpers" means but I stand by every word I post & the fact Bowfishing has no place on this forum so just stay on your side of the fence.
I was an archery fisherman for years and just see it as a waste but do not bash anyone for wanting to doink a few Carp but it does seem stupid to instigate faceless people.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> But as you can see the so called carpers are always on the attack toward me.


that might be due to your so called innocent posts which have no purpose but to draw attention to yourself.
it's best if you stick to shooting carp instead of trolling for carpers.
that said,this thread is being closed before further comments cause further action.


----------

